

Windows RT is a lemon. Here’s how Microsoft could make lemonade - coloneltcb
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2013/03/windows-rt-is-a-lemon-heres-how-microsoft-could-make-lemonade/

======
tawgx
This OS has got virtually no apps. Not even office. It's almost sad. They
should work till they drop to get blue stacks or build their own emulator to
run android apps on this.

------
SlipperySlope
The bottom line ...

"As currently conceived, Windows RT is a lemon, and users are avoiding it in
droves."

